# So cold the 4wheeler wouldn't start???



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

I was out in the EUP on Saturday when it was -1 and a bit windy. I parked the quad behind my shack and it wouldn't start about an hour later. I had to pull the Quickfish 3 over it and start the heater before it'd start.

It's an 09 Grizzly 700 EFI (with no recoil) with 350 miles on it.

Anybody have any ideas or tips as what to do when it's so cold it won't start?

I did add some Heet to the gas since the incident.


----------



## marco (Sep 25, 2002)

I have a Honda Rincon 650. Also very hard to start when down near zero. Was told these big bore quads are very cold blooded. Would love to get some advice on starting. Was up in Simcoe over weekend. -10 F out. COLD! Had to jump it with my truck.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

I know of several guys who used have the same issue. Check your owners manual, they switched out the engine oil to Amsoil 0W-30 for the winter months and its helped out tremendously with the sub-zero cold starting!


----------



## green95fordranger (Jan 5, 2011)

ive never owned a four wheeler. but back when... i used to drive a go kart in the winter months and i used ether or aka starting fluid.


----------



## bigred14 (Feb 5, 2010)

I wonder if there's a cold weather, gel style battery for them, my polaris turns slow when it gets cold, but luckily its a little older and has a pull cord, starts easy that way, just seems like the battery has no tolerance for extreme cold
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Burksee said:


> I know of several guys who used have the same issue. Check your owners manual, they switched out the engine oil to Amsoil 0W-30 for the winter months and its helped out tremendously with the sub-zero cold starting!


I use Yamalube 5W-40 or 5W-30 in the winter.

P.S. My battery was fine....it cranked and cranked and cranked...just wouldn't start.


----------



## storman (Mar 12, 2008)

Dont know what to tell you mine started up at -12 sunday morning after being outside all night. I run sea foam in mine just to make sure my gas is good. 09 grizz 700. It looked like a ice cube with all the snow and slush froze to it but she fired right up and got me out and back but it was a cold ride!!


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

uptracker said:


> I use Yamalube 5W-40 or 5W-30 in the winter.
> 
> P.S. My battery was fine....it cranked and cranked and cranked...just wouldn't start.


Even though it's probably EFI'd,, find the choke on the engine and pump that a couple of times.


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

mine would do that ,we were in Canada last winter it never got above -10, I found that my plugs were wet,with gas I changed out the plugs and it would start right up ,,I started pulling them out and spraying starting fluid on them letting them dry out for a few minutes and put them back in,,I just seemed like when it is that cold they flood easy,,,my snow machines would start and run on one cylinder for a minute them fire on both ,,I guess everything I own has been reluctant to start in real cold temp,,,


----------



## zeeke33 (Feb 7, 2009)

Eeeeeeasy with that starting fluid. Too much and you can have a combustion your engine can't handle. If you use it , keep it warm and it will vaperize better and help you get going.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Simple. Same on my EFI add a trickle charger to your quad and keep it plugged in. Problem solved. You can get the
Atv trickle charger at Cabelas.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## marco (Sep 25, 2002)

Even with my quad jumped to my truck, it took forever to start. Just cranked and cranked. Took forever to start.


----------



## sprk692 (Jan 17, 2009)

uptracker said:


> I was out in the EUP on Saturday when it was -1 and a bit windy. I parked the quad behind my shack and it wouldn't start about an hour later. I had to pull the Quickfish 3 over it and start the heater before it'd start.
> 
> It's an 09 Grizzly 700 EFI (with no recoil) with 350 miles on it.
> 
> ...


I think I'd look into a RECOIL UPGRADE..... Just sayin........


----------



## storman (Mar 12, 2008)

Take a look over at grizzly central i am sure someone there can help you out.


----------



## ready2fish (Apr 2, 2009)

i have a Honda 350 rancher and its even a cold blooded machine, on my carburetor I have a primer knob that i push in 3 or 4 time and pull the chock out and It always starts.


Maybe next time throw a tarp over it, i here that helps


----------



## Fin&Feather (Dec 29, 2010)

Check the breather tube on the gas cap. My quad would not start this weekend either, but started up after a half hour in the heated garage. Took it out for a spin and it stoped running. Found ice in the breather tube which created a vapor lock. 
If it doesn't start up, open the gas cap and see if it starts then. If so check for the ice in the tube.


----------



## 1mainiac (Nov 23, 2008)

I am not a Quad mechanic but I have worked on EFI systems since they began and pretty much all of them use open loop to start and warm up then once up to temp go into closed loop of the few bikes I have worked on with EFI most don't monitor intake temp or barometric pressure and are set to run at a normal temp range this combined with EPA requirements make it tuff to start and run at low temps add in the reduced output from your battery and increased starter load due to low temps and you compond the issue. My son had to have his programed to run in AK during the winter.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks guys...

Talked to a bunch of guys at work today and they all said that there was probably a little ice crystal on the injectors and that Heet would take care of it...along with keeping a full tank of gas.

My buddy's quad wouldn't start Saturday either. Had had to roll it into the garage overnight before it would start.


----------



## chinewalker (Jan 4, 2011)

I ride my dirt bike on the ice. It helps to jet the carb richer.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

uptracker said:


> Thanks guys...
> 
> Talked to a bunch of guys at work today and they all said that there was probably a little ice crystal on the injectors and that Heet would take care of it...along with keeping a full tank of gas.
> 
> My buddy's quad wouldn't start Saturday either. Had had to roll it into the garage overnight before it would start.


I've heard that EFI is more prone to moisture related issues. It's a good idea to treat all your winter fuels with Seafoam, its cheap insurance.


----------



## Itchin2fish (Jan 5, 2011)

Get rid of any ATV without pull start sooner or later you'll be sorry. Electric start is for when its warm just tap it and go. 

When they're cold usually have to pull more then once, and I hate relying on a battery to get me in. Personally I'd go find a 250 full time four by four with pull start and a carb. Cheaper to work on lighter and dare I say proven.


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

Been using it for a while,I think it idles smoother quicker after cold startup 05 Honda rancher mine has a differant sparkplug for winter use also.


----------

